# [V] IL2 Sturmovik: Battle of Stalingrad Premium



## IronEddie (15. November 2014)

Aus zeitlichen Gründen will ich mein IL-2 Sturmovik Battle of Stalingrad Premium Edition abgeben. (Mit Founder, Gold Tag, ALLE bisherigen Flieger enthalten) 
Aktueller NP: $99 Mehr Info: IL-2 Sturmovik: Battle of Stalingrad (ggf., evtl. auch Saitek Pro Combat Rudders, separat zu verkaufen)

Preis €60.


----------

